# New Arrivals at All Day Vapes



## YeOldeOke (2/8/21)

New stock arriving this week!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## YeOldeOke (2/8/21)

Quite funny actually how my personal quests have led us into moving from a purely juice development company into our current situation of also offering quite a large hardware selection.

I wuz happily chugging along vaping on RDL RTA's, mostly OBS Nano's, and winding my own YOO'sCoils while developing All Day Vapes juices. The world was at peace and an amazing array of birdies and whatnots were chirping their little hearts out.

In paradise, however, small signs of discontent were starting to show. The odd mild expletive uttered while winding my next masterpiece grew in intensity and frequency at an alarming rate. The slap against the head stopped working as an eyesight-improvement technique, and I decided to do the unthinkable, buy some pre-wound coils.

This decision felt good. I would still be building my own decks, tuning them to my satisfaction. Them birdies started chirping again.

So off I went, happily scouring the Sefrican Interweb for pre-wound coils. SS316L please. 3 weeks later all I managed to find was some Ni80's, and even they were like hen's teeth. Fed-up with the whole sorry mess, I started looking for coils to bring in, and so our Coilology offer was born.

We didn't want to go into hardware, we were happy with where we were. Coils though are not really hardware, are they? More like firmware. You change them when you change juice. So it all fits, really. Peace, again.

In the meantime my RDL vaping was being disrupted by my exploration of DL. New RTA's, more coils, more rebuilds. More failing eyesight, even with a constantly slipping magnifying headband. More expletives. The birdies decided to take their bloody irritating chirping elsewhere, thankfully.

This is where I had to confront the horror of the Sub Ohm Tank. I was trapped. Back to smoking or sell your soul and go the Sub Ohm Tank route. Expensive pop-in coils. Probable leaking, gurgling, lousy flavour just as I had set myself up with some great DL RTA's.

Live fast, die young. DON'T FORGET THE DIE YOUNG PART!! I was going down a darker and darker path, and raging against the dying light was not gonna help. I was doomed to slow fade-away degradation. Don't grow old gracefully has always been my philosophy. Fly, crash, burn. Much more satisfying 

So off I went, looking at the Sub Ohm Tank scene. This is when I started looking at what is available and getting the itch to bring it in. Just a small selection of the best. Unfortunately it grew into quite a large selection as we would have to cater to a wide range of people that bought our juices.

Now, I am happily on an Innokin Z80 with Zenith II tank, 0.3Ω coils. Ticks all my RDL boxes for flavour, quality, mess-free vaping. Great kit. For the DL the Kriemhild II with Duplex 0.2Ω mesh coil is fantastic. Again ticks all the boxes.

Pretty soon I will have to have a garage sale of all my mods, RTA's etc, I will have to stick to pop-in coils, the rebuilding has become too great a pain, and vaping should never be a pain. Adapt or die.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 11 | Creative 2


----------



## Hooked (3/8/21)

This is something that everyone should have. I won one from Xtar a few years back and it's saved me on many occasions. Not only to charge mods, but also my phone. 

For example, we had a planned power outage which lasted from 6a.m. - 9.30p.m. (supposed to have been until 6p.m. No ways could my phone last that long! I just popped 2 x 18650s (the previous day I had charged enough batteries) into the powerbank, connected my phone and voila!!

Even if there's no power outage, I use it for my phone. I move around a lot and one is not supposed to disconnect the phone in the midde of charging. No problem - my phone is connected to the powerbank!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## YeOldeOke (4/8/21)

ETA is 10/8.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## YeOldeOke (7/8/21)

Most stock arrived and website updated 

The rest is due 10 Aug.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (7/8/21)

Waiting for that 8 bay charger. Please let me know as soon as it arrives so I can order

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (7/8/21)

OnePowerfulCorsa said:


> Waiting for that 8 bay charger. Please let me know as soon as it arrives so I can order
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


@OnePowerfulCorsa Will do! It will be here early next week certainly, cleared customs already waiting for the looong weekend to end.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## YeOldeOke (7/8/21)

@OnePowerfulCorsa Gimme a shout if you want me to reserve one for you.

BTW, while on the subject of these chargers. The VC chargers run off any USB charge port, but if you want the faster chargers to run at their higher specs you will need a QC3 charge port.

The X range runs off AC or USB. It comes with a US two pin cable though, AFAIK, so to run it off AC you'll need a US to EU adapter. These are common and I suspect most have them by now.

In both cases a standard USB charge port works, so no issue to make it work as standard.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 2


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (7/8/21)

YeOldeOke said:


> @OnePowerfulCorsa Gimme a shout if you want me to reserve one for you.
> 
> BTW, while on the subject of these chargers. The VC chargers run off any USB charge port, but if you want the faster chargers to run at their higher specs you will need a QC3 charge port.
> 
> ...


Yes please, thank you. 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## YeOldeOke (7/8/21)

The QC3 port is the same thing you need to quick charge all the type C chargeable equipment that is becoming the norm, pod systems, mods etc. It's not something unique to XTAR, so as all the other equipment being sold with this feature, a qc3 charger is not included.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## M.Adhir (7/8/21)

YeOldeOke said:


> @OnePowerfulCorsa Gimme a shout if you want me to reserve one for you.
> 
> BTW, while on the subject of these chargers. The VC chargers run off any USB charge port, but if you want the faster chargers to run at their higher specs you will need a QC3 charge port.
> 
> ...



Pretty sure both my VC8's came with just a USB-C cable in the box, but it's been over a year since arrival so maybe I'm mixing it up. 
Using the Huawei 40w fast charger for power supply and they work well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (7/8/21)

M.Adhir said:


> Pretty sure both my VC8's came with just a USB-C cable in the box, but it's been over a year since arrival so maybe I'm mixing it up.
> Using the Huawei 40w fast charger for power supply and they work well.


The VC8 comes with a USB-A to USB-C Cable yes. This can be used in any USB port. Charging rates depend on what the port can supply. QC3 ports supply 3A, the others either 2 or 1 A.

Only the X range comes with AC 100-240V input.

QC3 chargers can be had from R150 up. Most phone chargers will prolly be QC3, I don't follow them. You'll need them to fast charge all the new equipment these days.

I use a VC4S on a 2A port, and quite happy with my charging speed.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## YeOldeOke (11/8/21)

All arrived and now available on site.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Ryan69 (16/8/21)

When are the vapefly brunhilde sbs mods arriving


----------



## YeOldeOke (16/8/21)

Ryan69 said:


> When are the vapefly brunhilde sbs mods arriving



@Ryan69 As soon as I can lay my hands on them, been wanting them for a while.

Currently trying to get them organized for next month, at a price point that won't break everybody's bank. It's a balance I try to maintain.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Ryan69 (16/8/21)

YeOldeOke said:


> @Ryan69 As soon as I can lay my hands on them, been wanting them for a while.
> 
> Currently trying to get them organized for next month, at a price point that won't break everybody's bank. It's a balance I try to maintain.


Thanks for the feedback
Will be keeping an eye on your site

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ryan69 (17/8/21)

YeOldeOke said:


> @Ryan69 This just in from my supplier:
> Thanks for the feedback will definitely take your opinion into consideration much appreciated
> 
> 
> ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (20/8/21)

Received my VC8 charger within a day of ordering and it included a nice little bag and stationary kit. That was a nice little touch. Thank you so much for the efficient order and delivery.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (15/9/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Silver (15/9/21)

Thanks @YeOldeOke 

That OBS Engine looks very nice!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Ryan69 (15/9/21)

Nice art work on the hippovape

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Stranger (15/9/21)

They both look to be worth while buys and the Hippovape is certainly interesting. I like pot mods and I think this is the first 21700 single battery one I have seen. The engine looks really good, but why no options on the metal battery sleeve ?

What I do applaud is the decision to stock and offer product that is not mainstream, that takes some cojohns.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## YeOldeOke (15/9/21)

Stranger said:


> They both look to be worth while buys and the Hippovape is certainly interesting. I like pot mods and I think this is the first 21700 single battery one I have seen. The engine looks really good, but why no options on the metal battery sleeve ?


@Stranger The sleeves were not available, I'll prolly bring some in next time, but the 21700 mod is worth it even without the bling.




Stranger said:


> What I do applaud is the decision to stock and offer product that is not mainstream, that takes some cojohns.



Sometimes a bottle of Johnnie Walker Double Black also helps.

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## YeOldeOke (16/9/21)

Let's try again.








Our collection is growing nicely.

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## YeOldeOke (16/9/21)

Also a pod system with a soft 'filter tip'

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (16/9/21)

YeOldeOke said:


> Also a pod system with a soft 'filter tip'
> 
> View attachment 239424
> View attachment 239425
> View attachment 239426



These look interesting! Does the cartridges' have changeable coils or is it a closed system?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## YeOldeOke (16/9/21)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> These look interesting! Does the cartridges' have changeable coils or is it a closed system?


@Dela Rey Steyn The cartridges we have do have changeable coils, it uses the same 1.2 ohm coil as the Sensis and Sceptre. Coils we have in stock.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (22/9/21)

These items should be available in a day or two.

Prices have been lowered on both the new and restocked items in line with our promise to pass on any savings we manage to negotiate to you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## YeOldeOke (27/9/21)

Everything now available on site.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (28/9/21)

YeOldeOke said:


> Everything now available on site.


Order placed for Gold Brunhilde MTL RTA, finally, my e-pipe will be complete!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## YeOldeOke (28/9/21)

@Dela Rey Steyn Got pics?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (28/9/21)

YeOldeOke said:


> @Dela Rey Steyn Got pics?

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## YeOldeOke (28/9/21)

@Dela Rey Steyn Ummm, I mean of the pipe?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (28/9/21)

YeOldeOke said:


> @Dela Rey Steyn Ummm, I mean of the pipe?

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## YeOldeOke (28/9/21)

@Dela Rey Steyn Pardon the overused Americanism, but that is awesome!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (28/9/21)

I should either charge you double or give it to you for free

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Ryan69 (28/9/21)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> View attachment 240257
> View attachment 240258
> View attachment 240259


That is so cool

Reactions: Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (28/9/21)

Aw come on man

That is classy

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (16/3/22)

New hardware now available.



*https://alldayvapes.co.za/product-category/whats-new/*

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------

